
Experimental nonlocal and surreal Bohmian trajectories - wolfgke
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/2/e1501466
======
wolfgke
From HN comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18200169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18200169)

